# Corsair H60 v2 Wärmeleitpaste



## Nooboo (20. August 2014)

*Corsair H60 v2 Wärmeleitpaste*

Hallo.

Ich baue mir aktuell ein neues System zusammen. Zum ersten Mal möchte eine Wakü (Corsair H60 V2) als CPU-Kühlung verbauen. Ich freue mich da riesig drauf.
Mir ist schon zu Ohren gekommen, dass die bereits verwendete bzw aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.
Nun habe ich mir die Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-4 bestellt, die ganz gut bewertet wurde.
Ich bin auf diesem Gebiet absolut unerfahren, von daher bitte korrigiert mich bei groben Schnitzern. 

Jetzt stellen sich diverse Fragen.

1. Trage ich die neue Leitpaste zusätzlich zu der Wärmeleitpaste, die bereits auf auf der Pumpeinheit angebracht ist, auf die CPU auf?

2. Oder muss die Wärmeleitpaste vom Kupferblock der Pumpeinheit entfernt werden?

3. Wenn ja (bei Punkt 2.), wie stelle ich das am geschicktesten an ohne die Oberfläche zu beschädigen?

Danke für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## MnC45 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H60 v2 Wärmeleitpaste*

Die Wärmeleitpaste sollte beim Kupferblock entfernt werden. Dazu eignet sich recht gut Alkohol (oder Reiniger) mit einem Tuch, welches nicht kratzt (Brillenputztücher oder irgendwas in der Art gehen auch). Alkohol hatt hier den Vorteil, dass es restlos verdunstet. 

Bitte beachten, dass das Putzen nicht über dem Motherboard oder anderen elektronischen Teilen gemacht werden sollte, da so die Gefahr besteht, dass etwas runtertropft und dort zu  Schäden führt.


----------



## Nooboo (20. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H60 v2 Wärmeleitpaste*

Danke MnC45 für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Bluebeard (21. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H60 v2 Wärmeleitpaste*

Hi!

Die vorhandene Paste ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber wenn du schon was hochwertiges bestellt hast, kannst du es auch benutzen.

Den Tipp mit dem Alkohol und dem z.B. Mikrofasertuch kann ich nur unterstreichen. Das funktioniert in der Regel sehr gut, um die Paste zu entfernen.

Achte auch darauf, dass du nicht zu viel von der Paste verwendest. In der Regel ist hier weniger mehr. Ich trage zumeist etwas weniger als eine Erbsengroße Menge auf die Mitte auf und lass diese durch den Anpressdruck automatisch verteilen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Nooboo (22. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H60 v2 Wärmeleitpaste*

Die Paste habe ich, wie ihr es beschrieben habt, entfernt. Die ging gut ab, schmierte nur etwas.

Mir geht es dabei wirklich um jedes ºC bei der Kühlung der CPU. Es ist ein 4790K, daher hat die WaKü was zu tun...

Danke für euren Support.


----------

